# "explorer.exe" uses 100% of my CPU



## metarsenal121 (Jun 4, 2006)

So, every day my computer runs the process "explorer.exe" and it uses massive amounts of space and usually about 99-100% of my CPU. I am on Windows XP, and I went to Windows about the problem, but the "fix" for the problem I am experiencing is in SP1a and Windows Update refuses to let me download that because it claims that I already have it/don't need it because I have SP2. It's also odd that on my account (an administrative account--and for some reason Task Manager has been "disabled by my administrator") things tend to run faster than on my parents' account, which is nearly impossible to do anything on. Someone, please, I've been trying to fix this forever now! Help me!! I'd rather not have to restore anything, as I have nowhere to put all the files the whole family stores on here collectively. Thank you!


----------



## Technician1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok, can you check for me how many explorer.exe processes is running? And what are their user names


----------



## metarsenal121 (Jun 4, 2006)

Well it will take a few minutes, because I'll have to find out how to re-enable Task Manager, so I can see the processes, etc.


----------



## Technician1 (Jun 3, 2006)

No it wont. Download Process Explorer From Sysinternal Here, it acts like task manager, but has more features.


----------



## metarsenal121 (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, according to this, explorer.exe is barely using anything (on my parents' log on it uses 100%, so I assumed the same was true for mine, since I had no task manager), but the "System Idle Process" is using about 95%. Is that normal? The computer still feels slow.


----------



## metarsenal121 (Jun 4, 2006)

Actually, I'm going to go log on to my parents name, because mine seems to be fine. My CPU usage is at about 21% maximum right now. I think that is normal, right? Anyway, I'll be back in a second.


----------



## Technician1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, the system idle process simply gives the processor something to play with while its not processing anything. Mine right now as i write this is 95%.

When something starts processing, the system idle process drops. If something is takin a hell of a lot of CPU time, the System Idle Process will REALLLY drop.

Didnt you say that explorer.exe was using 100%??


----------



## Technician1 (Jun 3, 2006)

In your parents' name, how many explorer.exes is there and what is their users? 

How much is the System Idle Process using on their account?

How much is explorer.exe using on their account?


----------



## metarsenal121 (Jun 4, 2006)

There is only one explorer.exe and I don't know what you mean by "what are their users?".

System Idle Process isn't using anything on theirs.

Explorer.exe is using around 100% of the CPU. Is the CPU column CPU cycles? In that case, it's around 98 or so.


----------



## Technician1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yep it is.

Now that you said there is only one explorer.exe then that rules out possible virus.
What i mean by user name is: Either of these:

SYSTEM
NT AUTHORITY
LOCAL SERVICE
<YOUR NAME>

Can you access Task Manager in ur parents' account?


----------



## metarsenal121 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes I can. It says my parent's name. The <My Name> option.


----------



## Technician1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok, that is how it should be.

Please, in your parents' name and, go to Task Manager, and find the following:

lsass.exe
csrss.exe
smss.exe
services.exe
winlogon.exe

What are their Usernames? They Should all be 'SYSTEM', if not then you have a virus, and how much CPU are they using?


----------



## metarsenal121 (Jun 4, 2006)

They are all SYSTEM, thankfully.

lsass.exe does not use any CPU
csrss.exe uses about 1.5 every now and then
smss.exe does not use any CPU
services.exe uses around 1.5-3
winlogon.exe uses about 1.5 every now and then


----------



## Technician1 (Jun 3, 2006)

If they are not with the user SYSTEM, then you have a virus. Boot into safe mode with your parents account and virus scan. (make sure u update it)

If they ARE with the user name SYSTEM, then the explorer.exe files are corrupted.
There are many ways to solve this, one of them requires that you have you ORIGINAL OS INSTALL DISC, that is procedure 1.


Procedures: (on ur parents user name)
1. Click Start > Run > type sfc /scannow. Insert your OS disc and click retry. Windows will now restore missing or corrupt files from the DISC.

2. If you dont want to do number 1, then run a chkdsk.

TO RUN A CHKDSK:

1.Click the Start Button
2.Type cmd.exe
3.At the command prompt type chkdsk /f
4.If the prompt asks you to schedule at system restart hit 'y' on keyboard and hit enter.
5.Restart computer
6.Windows will fix all disk errors.

*NOTE* This may not solve the problem in all cases.

3. If chkdsk does not work do this:

Boot into safe mode with command prompt.
Type autochk.exe at the prompt.
Windows fixes hard disk coruptions and critical file corruption.

4. Do a system restore. To do a system restore:

Start > Run > mscconfig and click ok > Click launch system restore > click a date prior to arrival of issue.> Ok.


If neither of these work, do the following:

* Backup ALL the needed files on your parents' account.
* DELETE their account
* Create A NEW ACCOUNT and restore their FILES.
* DO NOT DELETE YOUR ACCOUNT.


----------



## Technician1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Are you capable of doing those?


----------



## Technician1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry for the trippple post,(i like to know if i have provided enuf assistance) but how are you getting on?


----------



## metarsenal121 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah. I did it, and it fixed my parents' account, but now mine is having the problem. So I'm just going to do the same thing to mine.


----------



## Technician1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Exactly what did you do that fixed your parents' account?

Which one of my suggestions? Or was it none of em?


----------



## metarsenal121 (Jun 4, 2006)

I ran a chkdsk and then checked the account and it worked fine. After that I logged onto mine and it was running 100% CPU. So now I just did a chkdsk on mine and it works fine again. I was wondering, in case I have to keep doing this, what does the OS disc look like? All I can find is a reinstallation CD for Microsoft Windows XP Professional. It's a purple CD by Dell and it says "Already Installed on Your Computer" at the top. Is that the right CD, in case I need to take care of this tomorrow?


----------



## Technician1 (Jun 3, 2006)

That should be the right one.

Are you sure that it worked fine?
Reboot computer and see if it happens again.


----------



## metarsenal121 (Jun 4, 2006)

I rebooted and it's working well. Thanks so much for all your help. If anything else comes up or the problem reoccurs I'll try and get in touch with you. Thanks again!!


----------



## Technician1 (Jun 3, 2006)

My pleasure, if you want you can email me at [email protected]

Bye


----------

